# Bat - O - Meter



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 17, 2016)

oooooooooo


----------



## havasu (Jun 17, 2016)

Is that hole on the back side for a snap in light?


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 17, 2016)

oooooooooooooo


----------



## havasu (Jun 17, 2016)

The older style generators were more problematic, right?


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Jun 18, 2016)

oooooooooo


----------



## havasu (Jun 18, 2016)

My buddy had an old T-bird ('64, I believe) and one of his stock gauges was a vacuum gauge. I always thought that was odd.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 18, 2016)

Are you sure it doesn't do this? 

View attachment BatmanSignalLightWonder.png


----------



## havasu (Jun 18, 2016)

That was my thinking exactly!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 18, 2016)

Somewhere In my crapola, I have a battery tester that dates back to the 20s or 30s. The batteries had a soft top and this tester has two prongs that stuck down into the battery.


----------



## Chris (Jun 19, 2016)

I have a box of antique auto tools and thingies too, I should dig it out and see whats in there.


----------

